# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Thơm nồng vịt quay lá quả mắc mật Lạng Sơn - Vit Quay Lang Son

## dulichnt

Trong tiết thu như thế này, bạn khó có thể bỏ qua thú vui tận hưởng cái giòn giòn của lớp da vịt béo ngậy, cùng với vị ngọt đậm đà của thịt quấn quyện trong hương thơm từ lá quả mắc mật Lạng Sơn.


Nghe theo cô bạn thân, cũng là một phóng viên "cứng cựa" về ẩm thực cho các tạp chí nổi tiếng mách rằng có một quán vịt của một anh đầu bếp có đẳng cấp vừa mới mở, thế là chúng tôi lập tức ào đến. Quán có tên là Sỹ Kộ nằm ở Giang Văn Minh, ngay sát cạnh một quán vịt khá đắt khách khác, quán bé xíu, chủ yếu tận dụng cái vỉa hè để khách ngồi, nhưng vỉa hè ở đây cũng khá sạch sẽ, có lẽ ấn tượng nhất là anh chủ quán trẻ giản dị, cởi mở. Không ai nghĩ anh từng làm tại những nhà hàng cao cấp ở Hà Nội lại đi mở quán bình dân vỉa hè như thế này.

Quán chuyên về các món vịt, nhưng hôm nay chúng tôi nghe lời chủ quán thưởng thức món vịt quay đặc biệt của quán, được tẩm ướp theo công thức của riêng của anh chủ có nhiều năm trong nghề. Đĩa vịt quay được mang ra, thoạt nhìn tôi có cảm giác nó giống y vịt quay Bắc Kinh bởi da vịt có màu nâu vàng rất hấp dẫn. Nhưng khi thưởng thức thì tôi cảm giác vị khác hẳn vịt quay Bắc Kinh, thơm đậm đà, rất dễ hợp khẩu vị của rất nhiều người. Thịt có độ mềm vừa phải, vẫn giữ được cái vị ngọt nhưng đặc biệt là dậy lên hương thơm rất độc đáo mà món vịt quay Bắc Kinh không thể có được.

Anh chủ quán Sỹ Kộ cho biết, điều đặc biệt chính là quả và lá mắc mật được nhồi vào bụng vịt trong quá trình tẩm ướp gia vị, cùng với bí quyết riêng của chủ quán nên hương vị của khá lạ. Cắn một miếng vịt quay là cảm nhận được cái giòn giòn của da vịt, vị ngọt mềm của thịt quấn quyện của hương thơm lá quả mắc mật Lạng Sơn. Phải nhấn mạnh rằng, nếu ai đã từng ăn vịt quay Lạng Sơn với lá mắc mật rồi thì cũng sẽ nhận thấy hương vị vịt quay quán Sỹ Kộ hoàn toàn khác, thịt thơm và có vị khá Tây, có lẽ đây là bí quyết riêng của anh chủ quán đã từng nhiều năm chế biến món Tây.




Vì quán Sỹ Kộ địa chỉ khá phức tạp, nếu bạn tới số nhà 30b Giang Văn Minh mà không tìm được có thể gọi điện hỏi chủ quán, điện thoại: 0936 794 568 để được chỉ dẫn đến tận nơi.
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm tới quán Vịt Quay Lạng Sơn_




_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## iphone

ngon và bẩn bằng vịt quay vân đình ko?  :cuoi1:  phim sex phim sex download hình sex

----------

